# Severalls 2013



## MCrosbie (Apr 2, 2013)

*Severalls*​My first time to visit and a revisit for MD and Gioldie87, after nearly five years since their last visit.

After an early start and arriving at the location, we scouted out the fence line for our entrance. Upon finding a suitable entry point we suddenly heard "what you doing lads" no it cant be, it cant be over already! the famous Micheal struck again now dubbed (Micheal the Terminator).

So that was that, we thought it was game over. But no, we weren't going home empty handed! after a few entrances were spoke of while being ushered away we waited a little and went for it. looking around the fence line for a second time we heard voices no not again second time in one day surely not. we dived into the bushes and waited and to our luck it was two explorers from Norfolk (Hi guys if your reading this). So on we went to the hole, under and in we go, sevs is ours at last 

After nearly five hours of exploring this wonderful place it was our time to go... through the front gate  
Micheal the terminator strikes again, and hats of to the guy. nicest guy you could meet for your exit on a explore..​

A little history as I'm sure everyone now knows of this place very well.

Severalls Hospital in Colchester, Essex, UK was a psychiatric hospital built in 1910 to the design of architect Frank Whitmore. It opened in May 1913.​
The 300-acre (1.2 km2) site housed some 2000 patients and was based on the "Echelon plan" - a specific arrangement of wards, offices and services within easy reach of each other by a network of interconnecting corridors. This meant that staff were able to operate around the site without the need to go outside in bad weather. Unlike modern British hospitals, patients in Severalls were separated according to their gender. Villas were constructed around the main hospital building as accommodation blocks between 1910 and 1935. Most of the buildings are in the Queen Anne style, with few architectural embellishments, typical of the Edwardian period. The most ornate buildings are the Administration Building, Larch House and Severalls House (originally the Medical Superintendent's residence).




Main Entrance by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8614288940/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8613185241/ by Martin Crosbie




Light by Martin Crosbie




Doors by Martin Crosbie




Peely paint by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8614329134/ by Martin Crosbie




Port Hole by Martin Crosbie




Cold bath by Martin Crosbie




Split by Martin Crosbie




Toilets by Martin Crosbie




OP Theater by Martin Crosbie




Chair by Martin Crosbie​
Hope you enjoy, more on the flickr


----------



## night crawler (Apr 2, 2013)

Some nice photo's


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 2, 2013)

fantastic piks real ace!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Sevs  Michael's great aint he.


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 2, 2013)

well done mate great set


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice one, your perseverance paid off! 
Hats off to ya, nice set of pics too!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that's sweet!!! lovely pics!!


----------



## MCrosbie (Apr 2, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I love Sevs  Michael's great aint he.



Cracking guy, can't fault him.  this is how seca should be.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 2, 2013)

i really want to see this gaff so photogenic hope he is nice to me to if that dont work i will send my mum in as a decoy lol


----------



## Bones out (Apr 2, 2013)

:notworthy: Michael, what a gent :notworthy:


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 3, 2013)

Still a stunning location.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 3, 2013)

Really love this place, fab pics too,
I really need to go here soon!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 3, 2013)

Great report and pics there


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 3, 2013)

Fab pics and great write up


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 4, 2013)

Ive been 6 times in the last 2 mouths an seen mike every time.. He is an amazing guy and i would be guttered if i did not get a catch up with him each time!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 4, 2013)

Lovely shots


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 4, 2013)

Heres a few of mine, better late than never I guess! 
Was good to finally get back here, though some things have changed a little since my last visit in the summer of 2007...




DSC_0088 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0016 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0126 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0115 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0074 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0026 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0178 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0134 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0154 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0165 by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Great memories of here. Cheers for posting.


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report!
Love the look of this place but too scared of palisade to have a go!


----------



## BMWM535 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats some great photos. nice day too, brings out the colours. Went there 5 years ago at night, makes me want to return. well done.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 4, 2013)

Some nice shots mate, thanks


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Good report.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

SouthEast Slime said:


> Great report!
> Love the look of this place but too scared of palisade to have a go!



Ive been to Sevs many times and never yet gone over that scrotum shredder.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sev-Porn = ALWAYS GOOD!


----------



## MPurbex (Apr 17, 2013)

great photos...and its always good to see a few different things from everyone who visits sevs...i havent met michael on my 2 brief visits ...hope i dont encounter him to early in my next explore there either!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 17, 2013)

Nicely done. Top lad is Michael, he must have met over half the exploring community by now!


----------



## missmardybum (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Pics and awesome determination!


----------

